# hemorrhoidectomy - can anyone tell me



## toizd (May 20, 2008)

can anyone tell me how they code internal hemorrhoidectomy only?  i was thinking 46934.  any ideas?


----------



## mbort (May 20, 2008)

Probably need a little more info here.  Did he destruct or did he excise?  How did he accomplish this procedure?  Can you post the desensitized op note?


----------



## toizd (May 20, 2008)

..."2 prolapsing internal hemorrhoids were see, one in the right psoterior quadrant and the other in the left lateral quadrant.  Both of these were excised with Milligan-Morgan open hemorrhoidectomy. Pedicle was clamped with a Crile clamp and tied off with a #3-0 Vicryl tie.  The internal sphincter was spared in both cases.".....  Code for internal only?


----------



## mbort (May 20, 2008)

yes I would agree with internal only, but I would use 46221 since he clamped and tied off (ligation) rather than the code you chose for destruction.

Hope this helps


----------



## toizd (May 20, 2008)

It does.  Thanks!


----------

